# Know Your Secret Orkut Membership Number !



## GeeNeeYes (Feb 12, 2007)

*Secret Tricks for Orkut!!*

*Know Your Secret Orkut Membership Number ! *

* # The Trick:*
 1. *Right click* on your profile's photo or any other photo from your album.
 2. Select for '*save image as*' option.
 3. Now in the 'File Name' field you will see a number which is shown as default filename with the extension ".jpg" for your photo.
 4. This is your actual Orkut Membership Number.


* #Proof 1:*
 All images by a single user have same name number!


* #Proof 2:*
 You can verify this with first 5 members of orkut!
 Orkut Buyukkokten *www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=325082930226142255
 Joe Sriver *www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=12757970461778905710
 Evan Williams *www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=18159094750008782722
 Bay-Wei Chang *www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=16388496693262706185
 Frank Jernigan *www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=5890672755287005477


* #Proof 3:*
 This works for any community too! Try this community *www.orkut.com/CommunityJoin.aspx?cmm=27272039
 When you will try to save the community profile image, you'll get the community no. in the same way

* TRY IT. ITS MAYBE A LITTLE GEEK, BUT ITS FUN*
* ORKUT SECRET UNREVEALED*
 for more details about this
 h**p://pramod7.googlepages.com/orkut

*------------------------------------------
Other prominent Google Employees
------------------------------------------*
Orkut Buyukkokten: The Man Behind Orkut.
Eric E Schmidt: Chairman and CEO, Google Inc. *www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=15630021139256564491
Larry Page: Co-Founder & President of Products of Google Inc. *www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=2990496069118008637
Sergey Brin: Co-Founder of Google.
Marissa Mayer: Vice President of Search Products & User Experience at Google. *www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=14278765755902856939
Bill Coughran: The senior VP of engineering and research. *www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=17148822584528112020

*ORKUT MEDALS*
*Why are some people "orkut-certified"?*

The 'orkut-certified' symbol helps you identify which profiles are real. When you see that a profile has been 'orkut-certified,' you can be confident that we've verified the user's identity and ensured that they're following our Community Standards.

These symbols are issued by the orkut team on an as-needed basis and are not added to profiles upon request. 
Here are links to few orkut profiles that have *orkut medals*!
*www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=89663939352222789
*www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=3504732672376623859
*www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=1815909475000878272
*www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=6318898048845095510
*www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=15603162191126874456
*www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=406556193969220078
*www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=6909871002911399578

----------------------------------------------------


*If you want any features in Orkut*
If you're bothered by the fact that the pics in your album can be
copied and saved by everyone then kindly visit this link...

*help.orkut.com/support/bin/request...=feature&contact_type=feature&submit=Continue

and check the "Restrict the copy and paste function for photos" option. If a sufficient number of people suggest this, the orkut team will definitely take necessary actions...
This will only take a minute to do but will ensure us our privacy and peace of mind permanently...
=============================================
Please tell us which new features you'd like to see on orkut.com. If your favorite idea isn't listed, just enter it in the box below. While we don't reply to individual suggestions, we do review them all and will keep them in mind for future development. 



> Friends
> Display friends in alphabetical order
> Allow more than 1000 friends
> 
> ...



==========================================


There is a hidden feature in Orkut which shows the *maps* of your friends' homes !!! 
----------------------------------
**www.orkut.com/Map.aspx*
----------------------------------

Click on ^ above ^ link to discover this amazing hidden secret feature in Orkut...
Upon clicking on the link you will be able to see where your friends are located around the world, provided they filled out their address details correctly.
-
AND you can also this link to login into Orkut faster *tinyurl.com/yetw5n or *preview.tinyurl.com/yetw5n 

=======================================
*UNIVERSAL LINKS*
This links work for all profiles!!! including yours


Profile:-
*www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx???2pid=11731517960896443124

Album:-
*www.orkut.com/AlbumView.aspx?2uid=3492118394569816171

Scrapbook:-
*www.orkut.com/Scrapbook.aspx?2uid=6849219260034274333
========================================

*Latest Hack - Know E-Mail Address Of Any Member! *

The first edition of this hack was soon made non-operational by google by fixing that bug but here is another solution for you!

Procedure:

Open the profile of the Orkut member, whose e-mail address you want to know.
Click on ignore user option as shown in screen shot below.
Now open your Gtalk messenger.
Sign in and click on settings.
Choose blocked tab.
There you go - The e-mail address of the blocked Orkut member
Now unblock him again...


----------



## forever (Feb 12, 2007)

very nice compilation , gr8 job again.


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow! good work. I too had actually posted the profiles of some of the famous personalities here


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice one
Thanks


----------



## eagle_y2j (Feb 14, 2007)

This is link for frnds map :-*www.orkut.com/Map.aspx 

your link not working


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2007)

knew most of it already


----------



## casanova (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice compilation. Didnt know the latest hack. Thx


----------



## bmn (Mar 2, 2007)

fantastic!!
cool bag of tricks!


----------



## lalam (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Apr 6, 2007)

orkut has new feature : *Search Forum*


----------



## aditya.shevade (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice


----------



## satyamy (Apr 6, 2007)

hey its not working with me
by default it shows "b"
& if i save my other friends image it shows a unique no which is absolutely correct
y is this happening


----------



## sauravktr (Apr 6, 2007)

Cool Tricks Buddy.Thanks


----------



## aakash_mishra (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice post dude


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Apr 7, 2007)

Great post. Thanks.


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 7, 2007)

Thats too gudd


----------



## milnniki (Apr 7, 2007)

nice info 
cool tricks buddy
thx


----------



## Garbage (Apr 7, 2007)

thanx m8

nice collection !


----------



## Vivek788 (Apr 9, 2007)

hehe,,cool tricks..didn't know many of these...


----------

